
Playing Pool with Pi (2003) [pdf] - tosh
https://www.maths.tcd.ie/~lebed/Galperin.%20Playing%20pool%20with%20pi.pdf
======
crypticlizard
If you haven't seen the 3blue1brown videos discussing this, I highly recommend
them. [https://youtu.be/jsYwFizhncE](https://youtu.be/jsYwFizhncE)

